# Umfrage: Welcher Ethernetfeldbus ?



## matthiasd:-m (29 März 2007)

Hallo,

persönlich denke
ich Ethercat und Profinet gehört die Welt
Was denkt ihr.

Grüße

matthias


----------



## peewit (29 März 2007)

Bin deiner Meinung wenn es um Europa geht

Aber die Welt hat auch einen Asiatischen Teil wo noch nichts entschieden ist

und die Amerikaner haben sich leider dem Ethernet/IP verschrieben


----------



## Jordy (29 März 2007)

Jup... bin grad in USA und da habeich Ethernet/IP kopplung.

Ansonsten is mirs latte!


----------



## peewit (29 März 2007)

latte ?

Das heisst du stehst dazu


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2007)

matthiasd:-m schrieb:


> persönlich denke ich Ethercat und Profinet gehört die Welt. Was denkt ihr.


 
Ich denke, dass es sich gleich Verhalten wird wie bei den derzeitigen Bussystemen:
Siemens & Phönix --> Profinet
Rockwell --> Ethernet/IP für IOs und Sercos III für Motion-control
B&R --> Powerlink
Beckhoff & SEW --> EtherCat
Sigmatek --> Varan
Schneider --> Modbus/TCP

Profibus, Interbus und DeviceNet werden noch relativ lange überleben - bei den anderen Herstellern werden die "herkömmlichen" Bussysteme relativ schnell verschwinden.
Die beiden Platzhirsche werden auf Ihre Systeme setzen, die kleineren Hersteller werden relativ bald zusätzlich zu ihren Hauseigenen Systemen auch Profinet und Ethernet/IP anbieten.

Derzeitige Situation (zumindest bei uns):
Siemens --> Profibus (Profinet ist vom Preis, der Verfügbarkeit und vom Konfigurationsaufwand her noch nicht spruchreif)
Rockwell --> DeviceNet und vereinzelt Profibus
B&R --> Powerlink für B&R-Komponenten, CAN oder Profibus für Fremdkomponenten

Wirklich 100%ig überzeugen kann mich übrigens kein System.
Der Ansatz von Powerlink gefällt mir gut, jedoch fehlen noch einige Komponenten (z.B. IO-Koppler zum Trennen von 2 EPL-Netzen ähnlich DP/DP-Koppler, was tun bei Ausfall des managing node)
Profinet ist vom Ansatz her sch... - nur die Verkablung ist einfacher
Ethernet/IP ist sehr einfach zu konfigurieren, die Verkabelung ist wesentlich einfacher als DeviceNet
Ethercat kenne ich zu wenig.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## MarkusP (30 März 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Wirklich 100%ig überzeugen kann mich übrigens kein System.
> Ethercat kenne ich zu wenig.


 
Da würde ich mich schnell mal schlau machen!
Du wirst staunen,
LG


----------



## Maxl (30 März 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich schnell mal schlau machen! Du wirst staunen


Danke für den Tip, werde ich aber nicht tun.
Was nutzt mir EtherCat, wenn ich Siemens- oder Rockwell-Steuerungen einsetze? (Bitte keine Diskussion über Steuerungs-Philisophien) Und was nutzt mir Ethercat, wenn es für meine benötigte Peripherie nicht verfügbar ist?

Wir gehen normalerweise den weg:
- welche Steuerung und welche Peripherie wird benötigt?
- welche Bussysteme sind für Steuerung und Peripherie verfügbar?
--> dadurch ergeben sich oben genannte Kombinationen

Und auch bei der Peripherie es es i.d.R. so:
S7-Steuerung --> ET200S (i.d.R. mit Profibus) --> daher werden auch andere Geräte per Profibus angebunden
Rockwell-Steuerungen --> Flex-IO (i.d.R. DeviceNet) --> daher werden auch andere Geräte ans DeviceNet gehängt
B&R-Steuerungen --> X20 (Powerlink) oder 2003 (CAN) --> auch andere Peripherie hängt am Powerlink oder CAN


Warum das ganze:
Wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau tätigt, und die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass Steuerungen mit ihrem Hauseigenen Bussystem auch am besten und problemlosesten funktionieren.
Wir haben schon mal Tests mit Lenze und SEW-Antrieben mit S7 und CAN gemacht - unterm Strich sind wir wieder bei Profibus gelandet.
Die Kombination Rockwell-Profibus funktioniert hat zwar noch nie Probleme gemacht, allerdings gibts auch kaum Support von Rockwell dafür - wir sind wieder bei DeviceNet gelandet.
Und bei anderen Herstellern (z.B. B&R) ist unterm Strich doch Profibus zum Anbinden von Fremd-Hardware der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## MarkusP (30 März 2007)

*...werde ich aber nicht machen...*

Servus,

wollte nicht "neunmalklug" sein, war nur so ne Idee...

Übrigens, das mit den verschiedenen Bussystemen wird bei uns ähnlich gehandhabt, haben daher auch die verschiedensten im Einsatz...
Aber es ging ja eigentlich um "Ethernetfeldbus"....

Gestern hat mir ein Hersteller gerieben, MODBUS-TCP/IP wäre DAS Bussystem schlechthin... Na ja, jedem das Seine !

Liebe Grüße !!

PS: Grüße aus Österreich...


----------



## Maxl (30 März 2007)

MarkusP schrieb:


> Aber es ging ja eigentlich um "Ethernetfeldbus"....


So gesehen ist Powerlink mein Favorit, da es die Einfachheit des Profibus (Adresse mit HW-Schaltern einstellen), die Verkabelung von Ethernet (einfach zusammenstecken) und die Taktsynchronität von CAN vereint.
Leider kommt man von außen an die Teilnehmer am EPL nicht so einfach heran, was ja kein Problem ist solange man nur B&R-Komponenten einsetzt.
Andererseits: freue mich schon darauf, wenn endlich EPL-Karten von SEW verfügbar sind - werd dann versuchen, den S7-SMLP-Server auf B&R nachzubauen  

mfg und schönes WE aus OÖ
Maxl


----------



## matthiasd:-m (31 März 2007)

*Zustimmung*

Ich kann Maxl da nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

Hat irgendjemand schon Performance messungen angestellt.

Ich bin grad dabei überhaupt Hersteller zu finden die Profinet
Artikel im IRT bereich im Sortiment haben.


Grüße

matthias


----------



## Maxl (1 April 2007)

matthiasd:-m schrieb:


> Ich bin grad dabei überhaupt Hersteller zu finden die Profinet Artikel im IRT bereich im Sortiment haben.


Ich denke mal, dass Du da in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren kaum was kriegen wirst - mit ausnahme von Siemens und Phönix.

Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wofür Du das benötigst? Profinet IRT lässt sich derzeit ohnehin nur in Kombination mit CPU 319-3PN/DP und Sinamatics-Antrieben sinnvoll nutzen, oder liege ich da falsch?
Die neue Sinumerik-SL setzt ohnehin wieder auf einen eigenen Bus - und für IOs ist Profinet-RT ausreichend.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## matthiasd:-m (2 April 2007)

*IRT als Rückwandbusersatz*

Hallo,

Ich wollte schauen ob man den Flaschenhals Rückwandbus
der S7 400er für Masteranschaltungen etwa über Proxies umgehen kann.

aber bislang muss ich noch auf die HW Entwickler von Phoenix warten.
Krieg aber bald die ersten Prototypen ...


Grüße


----------

